# Mt washington snow fields 06.12.20



## thebigo (Jun 12, 2020)

Gorgeous day today on the rock pile, made all the better by the fact that it was my 7 yr old daughters first time skiing on washington. I am going to guess around 700 vertical but it may have been less. Conditions were spectacular, get out there this weekend if looking for one more day. Good to be around skiers again, no politics or virus, just good people having a good time. Will post pictures after putting kids to bed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice Bigo!

A buddy was also up there today. 

 Skibearded

Said it was fantastic.  Pictures certainly looked as much

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 12, 2020)

Need some pics. Heading up tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thebigo (Jun 12, 2020)

*first five*

damn this website is a pain in the ass


----------



## thebigo (Jun 12, 2020)

apologize for every picture being my daughter but I am a dad


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2020)

That's awesome.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Jun 12, 2020)

only a few more, hiking down and cool picture of wildcat


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 13, 2020)

Did Hillmans Highway today. It was in great shape.  Probably 50-60 others there. 
Snow was soft and plentiful.
Got about half way down and my telly binding pulled off my left ski. Luckily I fell and stopped in 5 feet but my ski went down 150 before it somehow stopped.
Inched my way down to it with the binding still on my boot and screwed it back in and skied the rest of the way down. 
Son went back up and did another run while I enjoyed some a beers we had stashed in the snow with my buddy. Didn’t trust my binding for another run.

Will try to post pics later.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Jun 13, 2020)

way to get it both of you!


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 14, 2020)

Jealous, you the men...and little girl.[emoji16] Were you breaking covid rules skiing there? If so, shame on you for posting.[emoji6]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 15, 2020)

They opened it back up last week. Also everyone seemed to social distance and remained in their own groups anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 15, 2020)

That's great, way to get after it! Thebigo, kudos on getting your daughter to the level of being able to ski the snowfields so young, I bet you both were beaming, rightfully so.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2020)

I always loved going up there this time of year.  It was so much fun.  Way to get at it.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks great a little jealous.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2020)

Cool pics! Glad people are still getting some turns in.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 26, 2020)

Thought we were done but then my daughter had to run her mouth to her grandfather on Father's Day about how much fun she had on the snowfields. The result was three generations skiing on the rock pile today, dads first time skiing on Washington since he busted his ankle on Hillmans in 1963. Roughly 300 vert left but still a great time if looking for a few more turns, easy access and good people. Hope to post a few pictures once the kids are asleep.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 26, 2020)

good day


----------



## thebigo (Jun 26, 2020)

our season is done


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2020)

Winning finish to the season!  Very cool

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fullsend7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> View attachment 26946View attachment 26947View attachment 26948View attachment 26949View attachment 26950
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's awesome!  I've always wanted to ski there.  Spent so much time in those surrounding mountains but never been able to time it right to get there to ski it.  I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## 180 (Jul 28, 2020)

is there any snow left?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2020)

Small patch last Friday.  Drove by yesterday and it was socked in with fog, so couldn't tell. 

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 30, 2020)

180 said:


> is there any snow left?


Friend sent me this tonight. Looking good if you're desperate for August turns. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

